# York Rite College



## cjapgar (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been invited and have accepted the invitation to join Knight of York College #150 in Long Beach, Ca. I'm looking forward to the degree this coming Sunday in San Diego. Many of my fellow Companions and Sir Knight's that I have made the York Rite journey with are going to be there as well. I'm super excited and honored to have this opportunity and an ready for an exciting Sunday afternoon. 

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 7, 2013)

Congratulations, Companion.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 7, 2013)

Congratulations to you!


----------



## Jericho2013 (Aug 7, 2013)

Congratulations!  Can you explain what the York Rite College is and the degree?  Are you invited after a certain number of years of service?  Please forgive my ignorance as I went Scottish Rite but I'm really interested in joining the York Rite soon.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 7, 2013)

"The  York Rite Sovereign College of North America exists primarily to be of  service to the York Rite of Freemasonry.  Constituent colleges must  declare fealty to the Grand Lodge of their respective jurisdictions.   The pre-requisite for membership, which is by invitation only, is  good-standing in all four York Rite bodies:  Lodge, Chapter, Council and  Commandery"


You can find more information on this site.


----------



## jaanthony (Aug 7, 2013)

cjapgar said:


> I've been invited and have accepted the invitation to join Knight of York College #150 in Long Beach, Ca. I'm looking forward to the degree this coming Sunday in San Diego. Many of my fellow Companions and Sir Knight's that I have made the York Rite journey with are going to be there as well. I'm super excited and honored to have this opportunity and an ready for an exciting Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



Congratulations Sir, you will enjoy it especially the lecture.  As Governor of my College it is always good to see new members being initiated. 

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## cjapgar (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Brothers. I'm looking forward to it. Jericho, I'm still in the dark right now but after Sunday I'll be happy to share what I can. Have a great week my Brothers. 

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 7, 2013)

cjapgar said:


> I've been invited and have accepted the invitation to join Knight of York College #150 in Long Beach, Ca. I'm looking forward to the degree this coming Sunday in San Diego. Many of my fellow Companions and Sir Knight's that I have made the York Rite journey with are going to be there as well. I'm super excited and honored to have this opportunity and an ready for an exciting Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


Congratulations Companion and Sir Knight. The initiation ceremony is an interesting one and the Lecture is one of my favorites. I hope you enjoy it.

I'm Seneschal for Tri-Valley #178 in Idaho.



Jericho2013 said:


> Congratulations! Can you explain what the York Rite College is and the degree? Are you invited after a certain number of years of service? Please forgive my ignorance as I went Scottish Rite but I'm really interested in joining the York Rite soon.


Follow the link provided, but essentially the York Rite College exists to assist the York Rite bodies (to include the Lodges) with ritual work and they have an emphasis on education. You have to be a member of a recognized Lodge, Chapter, Council, and Commandery then be invited.


----------



## Tony Uzzell (Aug 9, 2013)

Congratulations, Companion and Sir Knight. I'm sure you'll have a good time.

TU


----------



## Jackel (Oct 20, 2013)

I am the Chancellor for my College and I would agree that the lectures are some of my favorites. Good luck to you.


----------



## Bro James (Feb 19, 2014)

What Masonic Work is done on a SUNDAY???


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro James (Mar 14, 2014)

Bro James said:


> What Masonic Work is done on a SUNDAY???
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Iam a FAAYM PDDGM BRO JAMES L HOWARD JR 32 PHONCUSA
So do U do Masonic Work on the seventh day of the week.


----------



## DavidBWhite357 (Mar 21, 2014)

Good work.



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 26, 2014)

Congratulations brother. Looking forward to joining the York Rite myself.


----------



## Companion Joe (Sep 7, 2014)

I like the formality of YRC meetings as well as anything. It's nice to go to a meeting where suits or tuxedoes are mandated. We had a guy show up wearing shorts to this month's Blue Lodge stated meeting. I attended a Master Mason degree at another lodge where the candidate was wearing a flannel shirt with the sleeves cut out. I'm not a snob, but I cringed in both incidences.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 4, 2014)

Bro James said:


> What Masonic Work is done on a SUNDAY???
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


It's California, from having been stationed out there I find that there is an attitude of see the world as revolving around them.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 4, 2014)

I joined Southern Illinois College #33 this past March.  Very nice ceremony, very informative Light.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 6, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> I like the formality of YRC meetings as well as anything. It's nice to go to a meeting where suits or tuxedoes are mandated. We had a guy show up wearing shorts to this month's Blue Lodge stated meeting. I attended a Master Mason degree at another lodge where the candidate was wearing a flannel shirt with the sleeves cut out. I'm not a snob, but I cringed in both incidences.


You want to see dressed up. Go to a Prince Hall Lodge meeting, those Brethren are dressed to the nines.


----------



## KSigMason (May 10, 2015)

Last month I was appointed as Primate (Chaplain) of my College.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (May 10, 2015)

KSigMason said:


> Last month I was appointed as Primate (Chaplain) of my College.


Congrats,
I'm still waiting on my dues card for this year. mailed in back in January.


----------



## KSigMason (May 11, 2015)

That's unfortunate. My Secretary keeps up pretty well with his duties, even this year as MWGM of Idaho.


----------



## BroBill (May 11, 2015)

KSigMason said:


> Last month I was appointed as Primate (Chaplain) of my College.



I was just installed as Deputy Governor  (Sr. Warden) for Texian York Rite College No. 60; we do one major event every year and I've already started planning for the one that falls in my year.... going to be very busy! Good luck to you in your year as Primate!


----------



## KSigMason (May 11, 2015)

BroBill said:


> I was just installed as Deputy Governor  (Sr. Warden) for Texian York Rite College No. 60; we do one major event every year and I've already started planning for the one that falls in my year.... going to be very busy! Good luck to you in your year as Primate!


We meet quarterly, but we try to do an exemplification of the 1st Degree for a local Lodge at least once a year.


----------



## BroBill (May 11, 2015)

KSigMason said:


> We meet quarterly, but we try to do an exemplification of the 1st Degree for a local Lodge at least once a year.



Our big event is a reception  for the Masters of all the lodges in the San Antonio area (Districts 39 A, B, & C). It's one of my favorite annual Masonic events- now I get to plan the one for 2016.


----------



## Companion Joe (May 11, 2015)

Our College meets quarterly, but we are quite active. We have a skit team that travels around (upon invite) to Blue Lodges and do, in costume, an explanation of the York Rite degrees. It is even done in public for anyone interested in Masonry. We also have a third degree team that confers third degrees with the entire cast in tuxedoes. Our Gold Honor Awards banquet is a big deal every year. We pick one Mason from each county in our area to receive the award.


----------



## BroBill (May 11, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> Our College meets quarterly, but we are quite active. We have a skit team that travels around (upon invite) to Blue Lodges and do, in costume, an explanation of the York Rite degrees. It is even done in public for anyone interested in Masonry. We also have a third degree team that confers third degrees with the entire cast in tuxedoes. Our Gold Honor Awards banquet is a big deal every year. We pick one Mason from each county in our area to receive the award.



I always hear of "the days back when" when our College was busier. I'm  considering proposing an addition or two in my year. Sounds like I'd enjoy your College!


----------



## KSigMason (May 13, 2015)

BroBill said:


> Our big event is a reception  for the Masters of all the lodges in the San Antonio area (Districts 39 A, B, & C). It's one of my favorite annual Masonic events- now I get to plan the one for 2016.


Interesting.  I may bring that up at our next meeting. We only have one college in Idaho so doing regional activities sometimes is difficult, but I'll bring it up nonetheless.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 29, 2015)

Very interesting. I have completed Chapter and Council and start the Orders in November. Perhaps one day I will be invited to join the College. Hope so.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 3, 2016)

Congrats Brother, Companion, and Sir Knight.  I just joined YR and I am loving it.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Dec 31, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> I like the formality of YRC meetings as well as anything. It's nice to go to a meeting where suits or tuxedoes are mandated. We had a guy show up wearing shorts to this month's Blue Lodge stated meeting. I attended a Master Mason degree at another lodge where the candidate was wearing a flannel shirt with the sleeves cut out. I'm not a snob, but I cringed in both incidences.



I also hate to see Brethren show up to Lodge without a suit. It's ok for our special communications, but for our regulars I think suits or tuxes, and ties, should be mandatory.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 31, 2016)

I remember a PM of my Mother Lodge showing up in shorts one night. The Secretary (a snarky retired state trooper) passed the hat around the lodge so the PM could buy some pants.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 31, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Very interesting. I have completed Chapter and Council and start the Orders in November. Perhaps one day I will be invited to join the College. Hope so.


Well, this came true. I was initiated into The YRSCNA on January 30th of this year. I feel very honored but at the same time very humbled.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 1, 2018)

I once inquired about joining but was told it was invitation only and I had forever disqualified myself by asking. One of several reasons I demited out of York Rite.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 1, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> I once inquired about joining but was told it was invitation only and I had forever disqualified myself by asking. One of several reasons I demited out of York Rite.


It's the same way in the AASR concerning the red hat and white hat. They are honors to be bestowed. If you ask for it that assures that you will never receive it.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 1, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> I remember a PM of my Mother Lodge showing up in shorts one night. The Secretary (a snarky retired state trooper) passed the hat around the lodge so the PM could buy some pants.



Bwhahahahaha!!! I could definitely see him doing that !!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## chrmc (Apr 2, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> I once inquired about joining but was told it was invitation only and I had forever disqualified myself by asking. One of several reasons I demited out of York Rite.



I hear you. And I think that many of these York Rite bodies will suffer as Masonry becomes smaller. For me it's hard to see how they are anything but another dues club that gives you a card and a pin to carry. 

When looking at the York Rite College's purpose I don't understand why you need a separate group to do this. 

(1) To foster a spirit of cooperation an coordination among each of the Bodies of York Rite Masonry.
(2) To assist in worthy efforts to improve the ritualistic and dramatic presentation of York Rite work.
(3) To conduct an education program in order to inculcate a greater appreciation of the principles, ideals and programs of York Rite Masonry.
(4) To strengthen York Rite Masonry in every possible manner.
(5) To build up a love of country and to aid and support genuine Americanism.
(6) To reward outstanding service to York Rite Masonry by awards, honors and other methods of proper recognition.
(7) To support Charitable and Benevolent Endeavors of Freemasonry.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 2, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> It's the same way in the AASR concerning the red hat and white hat. They are honors to be bestowed. If you ask for it that assures that you will never receive it.



In short, I think that stinks. To disqualify someone because they show an interest in improving themselves in Masonry is wrong. As I said, it is one of the reasons I got out of York Rite. I'll give another example. My Commandary was 150 from my home. Except for the initiation, I had never attended a Commandary meeting. One day, I was in that town and was happy to have a chance to attend my Commandanry meeting. I called first to check the time. I was told I could attend only if I wore full regalia. I had not regalia and, in fact, had never seen full regalia. It steamed me to think I, a member, was to be denied attendance for this reason. No wonder our craft is shrinking.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 2, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> In short, I think that stinks.


To each his own. I, myself, love the York Rite and very much enjoy the interaction at meetings and the fellowship.Those that feel different about it move on, as you did. Those of us that love it, like me, stay.


chrmc said:


> And I think that many of these York Rite bodies will suffer as Masonry becomes smaller.


I don't know about other Chapters, Councils, KTs or Colleges but mine are going strong and I get a lot out of it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 2, 2018)

chrmc said:


> For me it's hard to see how they are anything but another dues club that gives you a card and a pin to carry.


This is why you are free to join or not join.


----------



## chrmc (Apr 2, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> This is why you are free to join or not join.



Totally get that, but that's not really an answer that adds much to the debate. When we look at Masonry, and for instance the York Rite College in a bigger perspective I have a hard time seeing that being an organization that thrives. But would love to hear reasons otherwise.
And to be fair, you're not really free to join when it's invitational, but that's another debate...

I essentially cannot see that it's an organization that offers anything other than some nominal exclusivity, a dues card and maybe some titles in exchange for money. It doesn't confer degrees, it still the same people you hang around as all the other Masonic activities that you also do.
What does a group like this otherwise offer to the fraternal or esoteric experience of Masonry? And how come that couldn't like under the normal York Rite bodies.

The point I'm trying to make is that as we get less members, it could likely be healthy for many groups to see if they are still viable in the long run. Do we want 3 YR groups that are doing great or 8 that is struggling?  In mainly the US we've in general seen many invitational groups being created throughout the years compared to the rest of the world. But are there a future for them?


----------



## Companion Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

My York Rite College is perhaps the strongest Masonic body in my area. It is made up of the most dedicated Masons. We certainly confer degrees. We not only confer the Knight of York, but our College has a Third Degree team that travels to local lodges and confers the third degree with the entire cast wearing tuxedoes. One of the biggest compliments we ever got was something I overheard when we were invited to a small, rural lodge. We were in the middle of the work when one of its members leaned over and told his buddy, "Now this is what I thought Masonry would be like."


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 2, 2018)

Asking what it takes to become a KCCH/IGH in the AASR and or KYCH or YR. college shouldnt and as far as i know doesn’t bar someone.  What bars someone is asking for the rank/membership.  Ie “ hey Tom your a KCCH right?  How bout you tell Steve, he’s the guy that selects the next ones right?  How bout you tell him to promote me?  I deserve that red hat more then anyone else


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 2, 2018)

Btw....I know that’s not how it works...lol....just used it as an example


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 3, 2018)

Companion Joe said:


> My York Rite College is perhaps the strongest Masonic body in my area.


One of the strongest here also.


Companion Joe said:


> We certainly confer degrees.


Same here.


Companion Joe said:


> We not only confer the Knight of York, but our College has a Third Degree team that travels to local lodges and confers the third degree with the entire cast wearing tuxedoes.


Same here. I had only worn a tuxedo once before in my life but it is standard wear in the College, lol.


Companion Joe said:


> One of the biggest compliments we ever got was something I overheard when we were invited to a small, rural lodge. We were in the middle of the work when one of its members leaned over and told his buddy, "Now this is what I thought Masonry would be like."


Great!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 3, 2018)

Ripcord22A said:


> Asking what it takes to become a KCCH/IGH in the AASR and or KYCH or YR. college shouldnt and as far as i know doesn’t bar someone. What bars someone is asking for the rank/membership. Ie “ hey Tom your a KCCH right? How bout you tell Steve, he’s the guy that selects the next ones right? How bout you tell him to promote me? I deserve that red hat more then anyone else


Agreed.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 3, 2018)

Warrior, you are correct. There are many in Masonry who delight in collecting titles and degrees. As anyone who has attended any Grand association meeting knows that many who attend do so only to get introduced. And some of those introductions stretch over several minutes. We are not Masons to get attention.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 3, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Warrior, you are correct. There are many in Masonry who delight in collecting titles and degrees. As anyone who has attended any Grand association meeting knows that many who attend do so only to get introduced. And some of those introductions stretch over several minutes. We are not Masons to get attention.


I agree. I am a member of a number of Masonic organizations because I enjoy what they have to offer! If / when I stop enjoying them I will demit. I also understand completely what you are saying about the Grand associations. The entire morning of the first day of Grand Lodge is taken up with introductions.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 27, 2018)

Companion Joe said:


> It's nice to go to a meeting where suits or tuxedoes are mandated.


Tuxedos at my College.


Companion Joe said:


> I attended a Master Mason degree at another lodge where the candidate was wearing a flannel shirt with the sleeves cut out. I'm not a snob, but I cringed in both incidences.


I was at the officer installation of a lodge and the Brother that was being installed as Junior Warden was in a pair of jean shorts and a sweat shirt with the sleeves cut out!!! I couldn't believe it!


----------



## Bloke (Apr 27, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> I once inquired about joining but was told it was invitation only and I had forever disqualified myself by asking. One of several reasons I demited out of York Rite.


Meh... the first time I was invited on a Grand (Craft) Team I declined and was told I would never be asked again. I've been asked to apply for the Grand Team so many times by so many people (including GM Elects) that I have lost count. I've declined every time because I dont have the time and do things in Freemasonry no one else can or is willing to do.... I get the thinking on what you were told, such things are pursued by some title hunters and just like I don't put up a PM for Grand Rank who does nothing but yet keeps asking me to do it, people who ask for such things should be treated differently from those just looking to make a contribution or expand their masonic knowledge.. but if its a "rank" more than a degree, that's a different story, but how are you to know that unless you ask or research...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 28, 2018)

Bloke said:


> people who ask for such things should be treated differently from those just looking to make a contribution or expand their masonic knowledge..


Totally agree!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 12, 2021)

Monday, May 31st 2021, I was appointed to the officer line of North Central York Rite College #116. I will be filling the position of Marshal. I am very excited and looking forward to my new duties. Wish me luck!


----------



## Bloke (Jun 12, 2021)

Warrior1256 said:


> Monday, May 31st 2021, I was appointed to the officer line of North Central York Rite College #116. I will be filling the position of Marshal. I am very excited and looking forward to my new duties. Wish me luck!


I will not wish you luck - I will wish you every success !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 13, 2021)

Bloke said:


> I will not wish you luck - I will wish you every success !


Thank you Brother Bloke!


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 14, 2021)

Warrior1256 said:


> Monday, May 31st 2021, I was appointed to the officer line of North Central York Rite College #116. I will be filling the position of Marshal. I am very excited and looking forward to my new duties. Wish me luck!


Congrats!


----------



## Matt L (Jun 14, 2021)

I enjoy the YRC and ritual.  When I'm in the lodge with my YRC Distinguished Brethren, I look around and see Masons that I've looked up to since joining the fraternity.  The YRC is a great opportunity to learn, and the fellowship is outstanding.   Good luck.  I hope you find the YRC as rewarding as I do.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 14, 2021)

KSigMason said:


> Congrats!


Thank you very much Most Excellent Companion.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 14, 2021)

Matt L said:


> I enjoy the YRC and ritual.  When I'm in the lodge with my YRC Distinguished Brethren, I look around and see Masons that I've looked up to since joining the fraternity.  The YRC is a great opportunity to learn, and the fellowship is outstanding.   Good luck.  I hope you find the YRC as rewarding as I do.


Thank you very much Sir Knight Matt. I have been a member of North Central York Rite College #116 for three and a half years. I had disparaged of my chances of being appointed to the officer line as we have a lot of members, many much more qualified and with more time in than me. I will do the very best job that I can for the new Governor that saw fit to appoint me.


----------

